# if you could chose any 6.



## bugman (Feb 24, 2015)

I am looking at getting 6 products from Peptidepros.   I want some input.  What 6 would be your choice and why?


----------



## mickems (Feb 24, 2015)

pt141- for libido enhancement
mt2 for tan and libido
igf -1 lr3  for healing/ recovery(although I have never taken this one but find it interesting)

plenty of others I would like to try but haven't. btw congratz Bug.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 25, 2015)

Dont waste your money on igf from anywhere...its all fake. Trust me...i paid thousands for that info


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Dont waste your money on igf from anywhere...its all fake. Trust me...i paid thousands for that info



If by paid thousands do you mean you found out the hard way? Good to know regardless


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2015)

Bug i wont list six but i will tell you one in my arsenal........ Ghrp6. When i run orals especially drol, i lose my appetite........this will make your hunger unsatiable...... Easily consume 800 cals in a sitting....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2015)

I would just stock up on asin and be set for a few years.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 25, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> If by paid thousands do you mean you found out the hard way? Good to know regardless



Yes thats what I mean....and the money is only half of it


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 25, 2015)

I would stock up on PT. You never got too much pp rocket fuel.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 25, 2015)

6 vials of MT2. You live in the dirty so you need some more tint when you hit Atown to hang out with Luda.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm with POB, I would stock up on aromasin.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 25, 2015)

Give one of those MTII's to Kevlin so he can get an erection.


----------



## snake (Feb 25, 2015)

pt-141
MT-2
I know they both work.


----------



## Get Some (Feb 25, 2015)

If I was single, lived alone or with a good friend, and didn't have a job that required more than 8 hours of work per day, I would totally go for some GHRP-2 or 6 (depending on the cycle) combined with GRF. Basically what I'm saying is that the products do work but if you don't have time to pin several times a day at the optimal hours and plan your workouts accordingly, then it's probably not worth it.


----------

